# Tenor watch



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

My work colleague brought me few old watches among them quite nice tenor watch. It looks nice, case size 33 mm, has really pretty dial, keeps good time for such an old watch.



Anyone knows anything about tenor watches?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Marcin said:


> Anyone knows anything about tenor watches?


 I didn't, but I've found out a bit that may help place it. I think you've acquired a good looking and interesting watch.

Mikrolisk has Tenor registered to Tenor & Dorly of Tramelan, Switzerland in 1951.

There's also an entry in the register of Swiss Commerce, for "Montres Dorly", founded by Jules Girard in February 1952. The Dorly factory is older than that though - there's an advert in the 1928 edition of Davoine for "DORLY WATCH - JULES GIRARD - TRAMELAN" making pocket watch movements "perfect for Dennison cases". Mikrolisk has "Dorly" registered to Jules Girard / Dorly SA / Tenor & Dorly in 1927, so it looks like the same company.

Google Images shows several adverts for Tenor watches if you search "MONTRES TENOR TRAMELAN". Here's an advert for Tenor watches from Davoine 1954 (picture from https://www.cliniquehorlogere.ch).










They seem to have been making some interesting watches under the "Tenor Dorly" brand in the early 1970s, but the sources I can find say they went bust in 1975.

More at https://70swatchesgallery.wordpress.com/2011/03/08/tenor-dorly/ Scroll down to the bottom for a short history in English.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that info, dear @spinynorman; You have saved me from having to write-up the Tenor brand myself. You mention the Tenor Dorly watches from the early 1970s and I do agree with you that some of these are really interesting in design and aesthetics. In particular, I love some of the Tenor Dorly digital display mechanical jump hour watches, such as the chronograph shown here below (pic from 70s Watch Gallery at i2.wp.com):


----------

